# Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard



## Dielard (Sep 7, 2019)

DO NOT ORDER FROM WHEYSUPPS. ITS A SCAM. 

———-
Anyone tried this? On promotion at wheysupps.com,  $9.99 for 5lbs. Looking to stock up with a few tubs, any experience with it or cheap shit?


----------



## Jin (Sep 7, 2019)

Dielard said:


> Anyone tried this? On promotion at wheysupps.com,  $9.99 for 5lbs. Looking to stock up with a few tubs, any experience with it or cheap shit?



Works for me  IF I were stateside I’d order 10 at that price. Avoid the double chocolate. Bad taste.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 7, 2019)

ON is one of the few brands that has been very consistent with quality and truth in labeling.  That is a phenomenal price so long as the expiration date is decently far out.

I prefer another brand, but for no reason other than I know the owner and get the inside scoop on their products, testing, and pricing.

I use ON when in a pinch though.  Actually using their 100% isolate (birthday cake flavor) intraworkout right now while using insulin.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 7, 2019)

Wow 10 bones. Hell of a deal


----------



## Seeker (Sep 7, 2019)

that is an incredible price for 5 lbs. ON is a good brand.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 7, 2019)

woa crazy price! gonna check it...

edit; ok just got 5 5lb containers of the vanilla ice cream for $53 shipped. Seems too good to be true, hopefully not!
thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Spongy (Sep 7, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> woa crazy price! gonna check it...
> 
> edit; ok just got 5 5lb containers of the vanilla ice cream for $53 shipped. Seems too good to be true, hopefully not!
> thanks for the heads up!



lol, I grabbed a few too!


----------



## Utm18 (Sep 7, 2019)

Currently using it now


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 7, 2019)

lolz just grabbed a few - just 2. i just realized I i have like 10 tubs of protein out in the garage whooooops. got some to try the flavors and/or they had a good sale. you can also go to their brand whey, add 1 lb tub and use the code SAMPLE1 and its free!


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 7, 2019)

All around solid protein. Been around for years. Deal sounds too good to be true tho cuz they aren’t cheap.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 7, 2019)

Wish they had the all natural variety of the ON.  I just paid $57 for it locally and have had zero issues with it so far.


----------



## DNW (Sep 7, 2019)

Am I the only one that thinks it's too good to he true?  OP just created account this month and I couldn't find anyone talking about that website via Google search.  Granted, it's not that much money to roll the dice on a great deal, but I'll pass.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 7, 2019)

DNW said:


> Am I the only one that thinks it's too good to he true?  OP just created account this month and I couldn't find anyone talking about that website via Google search.  Granted, it's not that much money to roll the dice on a great deal, but I'll pass.



yea, i do, i said so in my post. Noticed that about the OP as well. Clever shit if that was his intentions. So i bought 5. I won't lose sleep over $50. Hopefully it's legit. If not i can always report it to the bank and most likely they will credit me the $50.


----------



## Utm18 (Sep 7, 2019)

Rolled the dice and ordered 4.
The shipping price is what has me scratching my head. $3


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 7, 2019)

Utm18 said:


> Rolled the dice and ordered 4.
> The shipping price is what has me scratching my head. $3



i know right,  was thinking it would be at least $20


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 7, 2019)

well I'll get the OPs ip adress and we'll all hunt him down if we get screwed...


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 8, 2019)

sounds good but does anyone have any experience with wheysupps.com ? 

first ive heard of it & when I google reviews for the site there are none


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 8, 2019)

Ok shit now it kicked me over to this page and see you may have been burned.

Back at Christmas time there was a similar scam

It was minibikes though 

100 bucks free shipping 

gave all my info and nothing happened no receipt 

emailed the contact info said it was bad gateway

should have canced that vard but didnt

nothing happened for 8 months 

all of a sudden i get a 1.00 charge alert to big toys .com

low and behold its a minibike gocart website.

called the credit card company while im on hold the card got charged again to total wine .com for all the money to within a dollar

took me 12 days to get the money back

if thise alerts werent sent to my phone 

they possibly could have gotten away with it

hope those kind of scammers wind up getting ass rammed by several massive bbc's


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 8, 2019)

show's the site was created August 29, 2019;
https://domain-status.com/www/wheysupps.com
gnc and other sites have the gold standard whey listed at $59.99. 
I'm not buyin it, going to put a stop on that payment/dispute the charge.
anyone actually get thier order please do post up an update for us.


----------



## Jin (Sep 8, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> show's the site was created August 29, 2019;
> https://domain-status.com/www/wheysupps.com
> gnc and other sites have the gold standard whey listed at $59.99.
> I'm not buyin it, going to put a stop on that payment/dispute the charge.
> anyone actually get thier order please do post up an update for us.



Funny though: all the other prices seem comparable to retail and ON isn’t featured on the website. 

Good work on the snooping around, Detective Gibson.

I ordered 2 because I’ll be stateside this fall for a month. I have enough protection from my credit card company that if it is a scam it’ll be taken care of.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 8, 2019)

Dielard has posted same post multiple times last week nor so on multiple websites.


----------



## Jin (Sep 8, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Dielard has posted same post multiple times last week nor so on multiple websites.



The plot thickens!!!!


----------



## Spongy (Sep 8, 2019)

I'm just gonna go ahead and put this out there...

Order at your own risk.  UGBB does not endorse or confirm the validity of this post.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 8, 2019)

If it seems too good to be true....


----------



## Trump (Sep 8, 2019)

Myprotein every time guys I keep telling you all but no one listens


----------



## Jin (Sep 9, 2019)

Upon further inspection:

the address provided for the company is fake and their terms of service is many pages long, seems like maybe they are in for selling data but it may be more sinister than just that. 

I doubt the product will actually arrive either. 

Don't purchase anything from this company.


----------



## burtle1987 (Sep 9, 2019)

check slick deals

GNC is offering two 5lb containers for like 70.00 shipped to your door


----------



## DNW (Sep 9, 2019)

Trump said:


> Myprotein every time guys I keep telling you all but no one listens



What?  Where?


----------



## Jin (Sep 9, 2019)

Trump said:


> Myprotein every time guys I keep telling you all but no one listens



Whoa. They even have a Japanese site.

Not cheap though. Protein powder in country is massively overpriced. No way around it I guess.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 9, 2019)

lol, I have been talking about myprotein for months now.  Jin, I even sent you a link to the japanese site!


----------



## Spongy (Sep 9, 2019)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/27287-MyProtein-com-30-discount?highlight=myprotein


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Sep 9, 2019)

Dammit I should have read everything before I ordered lol. At least I used a credit card so maybe I can get that covered if it doesn’t show


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 9, 2019)

yeah i had a new card issued and that one removed and destroyed. good thing i used a bad phone number and used an address that doesnt come to me, comes down the road. as far as disputing charges, you can dispute it as a fraud site/scam if they dont deliver the product


----------



## Jin (Sep 10, 2019)

If you ordered from them you need to cancel your credit card. 

I did it just in time and theyve tried a few tranacrions after it was cancelled. I got notifications.


----------



## Jin (Sep 10, 2019)

It was a pretty good scam.


----------



## Beserker (Sep 10, 2019)

Now selling: Ocean Front property in Arizona.... PM me for details.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 10, 2019)

Jin said:


> It was a pretty good scam.



what pieces of shit.
i know that a senior guy can get Ops ip adress and report him...
i disputed my charge and will also cancel my cc, get a new one reissued.


----------



## Jin (Sep 10, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> what pieces of shit.
> i know that a senior guy can get Ops ip adress and report him...
> i disputed my charge and will also cancel my cc, get a new one reissued.



IP comes from germany. Not sure what could be done.


----------



## Dog-guy (Sep 10, 2019)

Mutha Fukka!!!  Should have read everything
Ordered three, finished reading, cancelled card....should have known something was up when two of my debit MasterCards declined.  Figured it was just their fraud protection...yeah I'ma dumbass!  Sometimes my bank kicks back online charges if they're outside of my spending norms so I ignored it and popped in my Amex...what a douchebag!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 10, 2019)

how is op not banned. clearly he set us up...


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 10, 2019)

That was a pretty smooth scam, have to admit.

I'm glad they didn't have what I would be looking for from ON!


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 10, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> how is op not banned. clearly he set us up...


Exactly man


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Sep 10, 2019)

We are also dumb for not questioning someone acting like they’ve never heard of the most basic and well known protein. We are like a bunch of cave men lmao.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 10, 2019)

This never happened during the Obama years :32 (18):


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 10, 2019)

lol how to bait some meat heads... throw some cheap protein out there. Like said if it’s too good to be true it probably is.


----------



## Jin (Sep 10, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> how is op not banned. clearly he set us up...



I banned him before I went to bed. Not sure why he is unbanned.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 10, 2019)

Jin said:


> I banned him before I went to bed. Not sure why he is unbanned.



IDK either....

I just gave him a lifetime so hes done


----------



## Dog-guy (Sep 11, 2019)

Damn nice follow up email showing my order recap and the mailing address and had links to cancel the order....guy spent a lot of funds to steal a lot.:32 (8):


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Sep 12, 2019)

Dog-guy said:


> Damn nice follow up email showing my order recap and the mailing address and had links to cancel the order....guy spent a lot of funds to steal a lot.:32 (8):



I just got an email saying they have a delay due to the influx of orders they received and they will ship out the 21st. I’m actually surprised they took the time to do that but I won’t hold my breath.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 12, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I just got an email saying they have a delay due to the influx of orders they received and they will ship out the 21st. I’m actually surprised they took the time to do that but I won’t hold my breath.



same. total bullshit.


----------



## Utm18 (Sep 12, 2019)

I got the same email this morning


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 14, 2019)

That SOB, I ordered 2 tubs also with a debit card which is much harder to dispute than a credit card I found out...hopefully will get my money back if not I learned a lesson for sure. I also got the email about delay of shippment and to expect to get it on the 21st. I really like how the email that "Sarah" sent out lists everyones email...total scam!!!! Grrrr


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 14, 2019)

better cancel that debit card and get a new one issued dude


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 14, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> better cancel that debit card and get a new one issued dude



Thanks brotha! I got it cancelled!


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 14, 2019)

You never know, the shit may show up.....


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 14, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> You never know, the shit may show up.....



yea and Napsgear never disappoints


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 14, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> yea and Napsgear never disappoints


I am so disspointed


----------



## Spongy (Sep 15, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> yea and Napsgear never disappoints



*disaponts*


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Sep 15, 2019)

Shit maybe we should delete this thread if possible. I feel like people that come across it might just order and then read the later posts like most of us did.


----------



## Jin (Sep 15, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Shit maybe we should delete this thread if possible. I feel like people that come across it might just order and then read the later posts like most of us did.



First post edited. Good call.


----------



## Utm18 (Sep 15, 2019)

I canceled my card as well


----------



## Utm18 (Sep 25, 2019)

Anybody recieved thier order yet?..  lol


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 25, 2019)

Utm18 said:


> Anybody recieved thier order yet?..  lol



Hell no this was a scam and we suckers seem to have fell for it.....I should be getting my $22.97 back in the next couple days. Still posses me off that I fell for it...


----------



## Utm18 (Sep 25, 2019)

I fell for it as well..... lol. We are dumbasses


----------



## CJ (Sep 25, 2019)

You guys are all FUKKED when you get old. 

Don't open that email!!!   :32 (18):


----------



## Utm18 (Sep 25, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> You guys are all FUKKED when you get old.
> 
> Don't open that email!!!   :32 (18):



Lol...... I am old


----------



## andy (Oct 5, 2019)

The owner of the ON sold his brand a now made a new one called "rule" or "rule1" , don't know about the states , but here in EU optimum is brought in from ireland and it's not the original stuff anymore. But people still buy it often cause of the name only.


----------

